# Pictures taken today



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Floyd having a swim ...... (he's convinced he's an otter and needs to have at least one dip a day!











and here he is doing his best impression of a meerkat, with Flint my Rottie, oh, and me!










and here we are by one of our local and favourite walks/swims/runs.....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They are beautiful!!! And how lucky to have such a neat place for them to romp around on land or water!!! Great pictures! :becky:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

What a beautiful area to take a walk... you have lucky dogs! They look so happy & healthy


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great photos and gorgeous dogs!


----------

